# Windows 11 ISO leaked



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2021)

Sources: 
*www.neowin.net/news/a-windows-11-iso-for-build-219961-has-also-leaked-to-the-web/*techstory.in/windows-11-leaks-show-significant-resemblance-to-windows-10x/*www.ghacks.net/2021/06/16/windows-11-leak-gives-us-a-glimpse-of-microsofts-next-version-of-windows/





That start menu s**** IMO.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 16, 2021)

Seems they just copied windows 10X for windows 11 project Or maybe 10x was made for 11 but later cancelled to avoid people from suspecting another release.

coming to the design, I would prefer windows 10 over this. They should not change the placement of start button. People are used to it being on the left.  This thing looks and feel crap. seems like they mix bred Chromeos and Windows 10 which led to the birth of this Sh*t

heres another walkthrough video.

















But yes, one thing which they did good is they made new sounds for notifications, power on etc. like here







Also, It seems windows has deliberately leaked windows, as evident from the tweet which they did.


ADMIN EDIT: REMOVED LINKS


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2021)

This is what design-by-committee gets you.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2021)

start menu is windows usp, they should stick to it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2021)

nty


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2021)

will it be a free upgrade for Win 10 users ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 16, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> will it be a free upgrade for Win 10 users ?


90% Yes.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 16, 2021)

Why does windows 11 look like elementary os


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 16, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Why does windows 11 look like elementary os



elementary os got inspired from mac. Windows 11 is a mixture of macOS, chrome OS and win 10. It needs heavy improvement. Also they should make there installer integrated to OOBE imo as it has not been updated after win 7. Right now it is two step installer. A single step would be better and more time efficient.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2021)

If microsoft makes Unix shell native, would be my number 1 reason to upgrade.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2021)

I doubt they will do that. Until then you can use Msys.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 17, 2021)

*in.pcmag.com/migrated-65955-windows-10/143200/why-im-not-excited-about-windows-11
These are the reasons why 99% people are hating win 11 including me.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2021)

It's expected.

Microsoft's trend with Windows releases is to release some bold new design, then take feedback and walk back on the design in the next release.

We have seen this happen with Vista and 7, then 8 and 10 be now it will happen with 11 and they will address the issues in 12 (or 11.1).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 17, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> It's expected.
> 
> Microsoft's trend with Windows releases is to release some bold new design, then take feedback and walk back on the design in the next release.
> 
> We have seen this happen with Vista and 7, then 8 and 10 be now it will happen with 11 and they will address the issues in 12 (or 11.1).



NGL, i liked windows 8 & vista more then win 11. Actually, win 11 is also not a big leap from win10 so it makes it look not too god. 

windows 8 moved from  aero to metro, win 11 still has metro apps and designs.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 17, 2021)

aren't they coming up with better OSs on every alternate update? in that sequence, 11 will be bad.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 17, 2021)

I tried installing it on VM Box, didn't work. Kept saying the PC doesn't meet minimum system requirements.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 17, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> I tried installing it on VM Box, didn't work. Kept saying the PC doesn't meet minimum system requirements.



You mean Oracle VirtualBox or VMware? 

If using Oracle virtualBox, what are the resources you allotted? I gave 3GB ram, 50GB storage, 4 cores, 256MB VRAM with 3d accl. enabled.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 17, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> You mean Oracle VirtualBox or VMware?
> 
> If using Oracle virtualBox, what are the resources you allotted? I gave 3GB ram, 50GB storage, 4 cores, 256MB VRAM with 3d accl. enabled.


VMware

I was running it on dual core i5, so had only 2 cores to allot. I allocated 35 GB storage & 3.5 GB RAM. Vram was 128, I think.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 17, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> VMware
> 
> I was running it on dual core i5, so had only 2 cores to allot. I allocated 35 GB storage & 3.5 GB RAM. Vram was 128, I think.


Did you try enabling tpm or trusted platform from the bios? You may need to enabel it in vmware too.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 17, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did you try enabling tpm or trusted platform from the bios? You may need to enabel it in vmware too.


No, I was not aware of this. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Tusharma (Jun 18, 2021)

This is perhaps a kind of teaser. Now that I have my hands set on Windows 10, I think I would hardly think of anything else.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

Skyh3ck said:


> start menu is windows usp, they should stick to it


You can move it to the left.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2021)

Good god, what is wrong with Microsoft? Every release after Windows 7 has felt like two operating systems trying to fight each other for dominance, and Windows 10 makes that dichotomy even more obvious, but Windows 11 looks atrocious.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2021)

select the os type in virtual box to win 10 64 bit-this caused the aforesaid error to disappear when i installed it on virtualbox.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 25, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> select the os type in virtual box to win 10 64 bit-this caused the aforesaid error to disappear when i installed it on virtualbox.



On selecting win 10, Virtual box enables TPM and maybe also Secure boot on its virtual BIOS.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2021)

Its unfortunate that M$ has officially declared TPM 2.0 as a requirement for installing win 11-many of the older computers that are perfectly capable of running the OS will be incompatible simply due to the fact that their BIOS chips don't support TPM.Even some 1st gen ryzen/intel 6th/7th gen systems dont support TPM.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 25, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Its unfortunate that M$ has officially declared TPM 2.0 as a requirement for installing win 11-many of the older computers that are perfectly capable of running the OS will be incompatible simply due to the fact that their BIOS chips don't support TPM.Even some 1st gen ryzen/intel 6th/7th gen systems dont support TPM.


 People will find a workaround for sure.  Just takes time..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

Windows 11 thread has been created - Official Windows 11 Thread

Move any general discussion related to Windows 11 there.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 7, 2021)

The majority of user in the world.. don't understand technical improvement or performance improvement...

Generally people only see change when it's visible...  Hence Microsoft is packing almost same goods in new package and color.. which makes people think it's a new thing.. 

I so not like lots of visual changes.. they should focus on less resources utilisattion based on usage, more security, more features etc...


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jul 9, 2021)

Skyh3ck said:


> The majority of user in the world.. don't understand technical improvement or performance improvement...
> 
> Generally people only see change when it's visible...  Hence Microsoft is packing almost same goods in new package and color.. which makes people think it's a new thing..
> 
> I so not like lots of visual changes.. they should focus on less resources utilisattion based on usage, more security, more features etc...


Yup, totally agreed. This "Update" is just to bring freshness to a otherwise stagnated OS. I personally kinda like the UI changes, but think they should focus more on the aforementioned things too, as it's what separates a good OS from a good looking one.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 3, 2021)

trust this


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2021)

paulsharry23 said:


> i want to download 11 iso file, can anyone share a link with me, where can i download?


*www.tomshardware.com/how-to/clean-install-windows-11
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Windows 11 Build 22000.160 (KB5005189) released with new feature


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 3, 2021)

My pc is not supported using i5 7500
Also the Lenovo laptop using i5 7400
Is there any possibility that windows 11 will be supported on lower end PC?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 3, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> My pc is not supported using i5 7500
> Also the Lenovo laptop using i5 7400
> Is there any possibility that windows 11 will be supported on lower end PC?



check this


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 4, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> check this


Okay. I thought, I need to purchase new pc 
Thank you. I didn't check for these other ways.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 4, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay. I thought, I need to purchase new pc
> Thank you. I didn't check for these other ways.


most welcome friend. glad to help. i haven't seen this one completely as i didn't find time but things like these are stored there somewhere in the back of my mind.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

There is a dedicated thread for Windows 11 discussion. Please continue discussing Windows 11 in general there.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> If microsoft makes Unix shell native, would be my number 1 reason to upgrade.


WSL2 is pretty great. A native unix compatible shell would probably need more than just adding a few commands though as under the hood Windows handles things quite a bit differently. Powershell does have a few commands that are unix compatible so I find myself using it more often than plain old cmd these days. chmod not working is a pain though. I have been seriously contemplating just fully switching to Linux but having an Nvidia GPU and still having reservations about game performance and also the fact that Game Pass wont work on Linux.


----------



## nukapop92 (Dec 19, 2021)

can we download this?  
vidmate download
mobdro tv


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2021)

MS Edge is good with its extensions like that on Chrome & Firefox.
No need for other browsers nowadays.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2022)

I downloaded Windows 11 because they said it's optimized to Gaming.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 9, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I downloaded Windows 11 because they said it's optimized to Gaming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


how did you feel about it does it provide more fps in games than win 10?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> how did you feel about it does it provide more fps in games than win 10?


They said so in their first key note before the release.
But I wanted and liked the Windows 7 style start menu but they omitted it and made it even worse from Windows 8.1 itself.
But there are 3rd party start menus though.

And they removed themes but can download from their site.
And widgets on the right.

These are my main issues about after 8.1.

I thought this version is faster than 10 as they said in their keynote.

They specifically said its made for gamers in mind. This caught my attention.

But now don't want to go back.

Still Win10 is good I think compared with Win11 regarding some changes they made.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 9, 2022)

does anyone have any experience running win 11 on hdd as opposed to ssd? will installing it on hdd make it too slow?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does anyone have any experience running win 11 on hdd as opposed to ssd? will installing it on hdd make it too slow?


Man
It's depressingly slow
My elder sisters daughter bought a Dell Laptop after the 1st Lockdown without an SSD and Windows 10 ran very slow and now Windows 11 opens after 5 minutes of Booting from bios to Windows screen.

So I ordered an Crucial BX500 2.5inch SSD and now she is very happy that it boots within 15seconds from bios to Windows screen.

I also felt very happy for her.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does anyone have any experience running win 11 on hdd as opposed to ssd? will installing it on hdd make it too slow?


nah ssds are now a necessity.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does anyone have any experience running win 11 on hdd as opposed to ssd? will installing it on hdd make it too slow?


you dont wanna do that


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 9, 2022)

nowadays ssds from various noname brands have flooded the market-brands like geonix,zebronics etc have also started releasing ssds.Are these cheaper ssds any good (just to use as boot devices)?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> nowadays ssds from various noname brands have flooded the market-brands like geonix,zebronics etc have also started releasing ssds.Are these cheaper ssds any good (just to use as boot devices)?


No


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> nowadays ssds from various noname brands have flooded the market-brands like geonix,zebronics etc have also started releasing ssds.Are these cheaper ssds any good (just to use as boot devices)?


Get atleast crucial mx500 only if not samsung or wd's cheap ssd's are not reliable

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## paanjii2 (Jul 21, 2022)

it was leaked already on the internet. Some key features of Windows 11 and various others details were leaked. In the leaks, it can be seen that a new start menu is designed for the new version.  
myfiosgateway.com
mobdro


----------

